# 12 weeks pregnant, originally had OHSS, still have very large cyst. Options?



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have a number of cysts on my ovaries - I have a particularly big one on my right ovary (see below).

I am regularly seeing an obstetrician who is tracking it, I was originally told to expect the cysts to die down but it seems like they went down a bit but now this big one doesn't seem to be getting smaller (just changing shape a bit).

I would really like a straight answer about what type of options for treatment I might be faced with from best to worst case scenario. I won't see my consultant for another 3 weeks but in the meantime I'm really worried. Is there still a chance it might go away? I read on the internet somewhere that cysts tend to get bigger in pregnancy.

Measurements...
7 weeks pregnant 67mm x 64mm x 84mm = volume 188.6ml
9.4 weeks pregnant 95mm x 60mm x 101mm = volume ?
12.3 weeks pregnant 77mm x 79mm x 95mm = volume ?

Many thanks!!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your BFP.

I'm not sure what options would be available to you, if your cons is tracking it has he said what options he recommends.

I will move your post over to ask a midwife to see if they have any more idea

Roo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

They will monitor things carefully, but will want to leave it alone if possible through your pregnancy, if it isn't causing any complications.  If it gets bigger, and is causing a lot of trouble, they may decide to remove it, but this wouldn't be affecting your uterus, and you are past the dangerous time now, so if they did need to do anything, it should be safe, but as I say, they would probably prefer to leave it.  Every consultant will have a different opinion, so I am second guessing I'm afraid!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, thank you    it doesn't cause any trouble!


----------

